# HELP with pink eye



## InlandEmpireDave (Feb 18, 2007)

i noticed earlier today my puppies eye was pink, now (about 5 hours later) his eye is really pink and has stuff coming out of it. i will take him to the vet on wed wen i get paid. i cleaned it with water and salt soultion. is there anything else i can do until wed? i would take him tomorrow but i dont get paid until wed, and have no cash at all until then


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you have some money to buy mycitracin(sp?) you can get it at most drug stores in the eye area where they have visine and stuff for contact lens. Well if you get some clean the eye real well then open the upper lid and run a thin line across the eye ball don't touch the eyeball as you could scratch the cornea. This will help until you can get to the vet.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh when my 2 dogs had pink eye. They got eye drops from the vet(we had already had an appt).


----------



## InlandEmpireDave (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks, but lastnight i was in a dog chat, and i met a girl that works at a shelter and is going to take him to the vet and get his 3rd riund of shots for me. im on my way right now.. thanks guys


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

if it is truly "pink eye" there is NOTHING o-t-c that will help........ (I work in pharmacy) It requires antibiotics and the symptoms usually aren't even mildy relieved by o-t-c products.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

*I now know how it feels...........*

I myself just this morning had to rush my Queen to the vet. Her left eye was watery, and red. She kept it closed most of the time and kept trying to rub it. I luckily found a vet that was open due to the fact it was sunday and I surely didnt want to pay emergency costs elsewhere. It turned out to be the dog shampoo I used just last night! I never used it and my mom actually bought it and brought it over the last time she came to visit. The vet claimed it was too strong for Pitbulls and to throw it away or return it asap! He gave me some ointment for her eye and it's only been an hour and a half and her eye is still red but now its fully open again. Im so relieved and happy she's alright. I hated the fact of her being in any kind of discomfort and even though Im grown I felt like crying.  But im cool now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad that Queen is okay. What type of shampoo was it? I beg to differ with you but mycitracin will help to relieve the discomfort and is not HARMFUL for pets.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

It was a Deep Cleaning Shampoo Formula Made My Pet's Friend Grooming Products.  It's sitting in the trash now. :flush:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never hear of that shampoo. I'm glad your pup is alright.


----------

